# News - Imperium Galactica 2: Imperium Galactica 2 - Patch auf Version 1.06



## Administrator (9. Mai 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,9790


----------



## Zidane (9. Mai 2006)

hallo,
ich wollte gerade ig2 patchen,weil das bei mir net lief mit der heftversion...
aber ich hab den neuesten mozilla aber der link geht net...kann da mal wer gucken? thx

mfg


----------



## mirmich (11. Mai 2006)

Zidane am 09.05.2006 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich wollte gerade ig2 patchen,weil das bei mir net lief mit der heftversion...
> aber ich hab den neuesten mozilla aber der link geht net...kann da mal wer gucken? thx
> 
> mfg


Hallo. Ich hab einen Patch gefunden:
http://gameswelt.de/pc/downloads/patches/detail.php?item_id=15148


----------



## Csmart96 (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo hier ein Link zu 1.06

http://chtserv.dlh.net/cgibin/dlp.cgilang=eng&sys=pc&file=ig2_v106.zip&ref=ps

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Csmart96 (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

Leider funktioniert dieser Patch dann auch nicht! Kein Wunder! Liebe PCGames, ganz schön das ihr so ein Game zum Heft mitgebt! 
War bestimmt nich teuer im Einkauf 

Ihr habt nur eine Kleinigkeit übersehen : 

DAS SPIEL IST NICHT WINXP KOMPATIBEL !!!!    

Und nun?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## KONNAITN (26. Juli 2006)

Csmart96 am 26.07.2006 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> Leider funktioniert dieser Patch dann auch nicht! Kein Wunder! Liebe PCGames, ganz schön das ihr so ein Game zum Heft mitgebt!
> War bestimmt nich teuer im Einkauf
> ...


Einen Link zum XP-Patch und andere Problemlösungen findest du  in diesem Thread. 

Es wäre aber schon nicht schlecht gewesen, wenn man sowas gleich auf die DVD gegeben hätte.


----------



## DarkLogic (28. Juli 2006)

Dieses spiel kotzt mich sooooo an!!

1. teil 1 war damals men lieblingsspiel
2. bei mir lief es sogar von anfang an richtig!
3. leider nach ca. 6std spieltzeit. kam der rosa gegner an und erklärte mir den menschen den krieg. alles kein problem dachte ich.
DOCH wenn ich sie angreife findet kein kampf stat sonder ich habe automatisch verkoren!!!
WIESO??? BUG?
spiel nicht spielbar?

und jetzt auch mit patch 1.08 geht es nicht weiter an der stelle!!!
X stunden in sand gesetzt oder wie?

und wenn man in der ini die auflösung ändert ist es glück wenns käuft bei mir geht nur bei 1280*1024 und denn stürzt es noch wesentlich öfters ab als normal... so alle 2std.......
also imemr speicher....

hat wer ne idee?
udn wo bekomme ich nen 186mb patch?
habe nur den 1.08 mit 1,2mb installiert

mfg
steve


----------



## markusm11 (28. Juli 2006)

Csmart96 am 26.07.2006 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> Leider funktioniert dieser Patch dann auch nicht! Kein Wunder! Liebe PCGames, ganz schön das ihr so ein Game zum Heft mitgebt!
> War bestimmt nich teuer im Einkauf
> ...



welcher Patch denn? Der Link führt doch ins Nichts! Echt mal toll...
Und der Patch auf Version 1.6 geht auch nicht...


----------



## admiral000001 (7. August 2006)

markusm11 am 28.07.2006 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Csmart96 am 26.07.2006 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir startet der Patch noch nicht mal. Da kommt dann "You don't run Setup yet" Und dann kommen die selben Meldungen wie beim Spielstart.


----------



## ECO-ECO (2. Januar 2009)

http://www.strategyinformer.com/pc/imperiumgalacticaiialliances/downloads.html


----------

